# WIP PREVIEW: 9 Sacred Geometry Fugues for Orchestra



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

WIP PREVIEW:





View the full score and all parts:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O3q...

The first movement of my upcoming piece:
1. Squaring the Circle

This movement deals with the relationship of 6vs5 65 (Jerusalem rectangles, molecular structure of melatonin, etc). The bpm is 65 and the 4 themes (2 subjects and 2 countersubjects) are as follows:

1. Phi 1.6180339887 C: CACcrEEdccB // G: GEGgrBBaggF# // a: AFAarCCbaaG(#) // E: EC#EerG#G#F#eeD# // F or f: FDFfrAAgffE or FDbFfrAbAbgffE(b)
2. Pi 3.14159265 C: ECFCGdDAG // G: BGCGdDAED // a: CADAEbBFE // E: G#EAEBf#F#C#B // F or f: AFBbFCgGDC or AbFBbFCgGDbC
3. Phi^2 2.61803398875 C: DACcrEEdccBG // G: AEGgrBBaggF#D // a: BFAarCCbaaG(#)e // E: F#C#EerG#G#f#eeD#B // F or f: GDFfrAAgffEC or GDbFfrAbAbgffE(b)C
4. Pi^2 9.86960440109 C: dcAdArFFrCrd // G: agEaErCCrGra // a: baFbFrDDrArb // E: f#eC#f#C#rAArErf# // F or f: gfDgDrBbBbrFrg or gfDbgDbrBbBbrFrg


----------

